# In Need Of Haunted Forest Soundtrack



## Bobby (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi,

I've got a late addition/change to my haunt and I'm in need of a haunted forest soundtrack. Not sure if I'll have time to get one together so if anyone has something appropriate they would be willing to share it would be much appreciated.

Bob


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Bobby, I found this CD at Tower Records, the title is "Sounds of the Okefenokee Swamp", it is from the Gentle Persuasion / The Sounds of Nature collection. This is a stereo recording done in the swamp, it has all the animal life you would imagine, birds, insect life, the animals crashing through the brush, the creepy gutteral growl of alligators once in a while. They did a nice job with it, and I think it would suit all your needs. And since it is a full length recording, you wouldn't need to loop it every 30 seconds. There is no music or added effects or sounds, just nature, albeit a slightly different environment than what you are operating in, but that would be part of it's strength, because it is close but not quite what people would expect to hear in that area, and while most of the basic animals would be in both environments, it is the odd stuff that sounds both natural and unnatural in your setting.


----------

